# Trout/Pup/Flounder Blank



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I want something 7-7 1/2' for throwing jigs (paddle tail plastics, gulp), Mirrolures, popping corks with live bait, ect. Occasionally live mud minnows or finger mullet on a Carolina rig. Mainly in the surf and at the jetty. 

Any ideas of a cheap but nice blank ($40-60 or so). Rating is up for debate, I guess 1/4-3/4 or so? Lighter is fine as I'll be throwing 1/4 and 3/8th oz jigs often. 
*
Needs to be 2 piece!!! *

I'll pair it with a 3000 Shimano with braid. 

I think I'm gonna build this as my first one instead of a surf rod at the advice of rod builders.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

for that price range, I think a rainshadow would be your best bet. I like them for flounder sticks, but not trout and pups since they're flimsy. My go-to trout rod is a CTS, it's very stiff and sensitive for working jigs. Maybe a little too stiff for mirror lures, but still workable.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a Loomis 844 and a Rainshadow 1025. They are kinda soft but I like that for the braid I use...


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

Take a look at the Mudhole MHX blanks. I just built a P844 and P904. They are very nice blanks for the money.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I use the IP 844 that I like a lot, not sure about a 2 piece though


----------

